# Anti-BSNL Thread,War Against 240p and 250 ms.



## vedula.k95 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello forum,
don't know if this is the appropriate place to post this thing,but i think its worth some views.
just like the net neutrality few days back when the whole nation responded to the flaw,the same way we the netizens should fight against this,everyday we woke up and complain about our lag-life how we get shot in leg and the bullet hits the head,how a pakistan player gets better ping in our indian server whereas we stay at 170-190 ms?
lynda.com and netflix have been nightmare for us.
so i have caught up a post in sub-reddit r/india which i think should gain force.
so irrespective of the section which i have posted the main motive should be the unity among us,us vs The corrupt-sleeping Bsnl people.

Edit:
forgot to mention the link 
BSNL/MTNL pathetic pings, poor plans, different plans for different states, .. Will bothering TRAI work? A campaign for quality and basic standards? : india


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 15, 2015)

why just BSNL, I think all Telecom and Service Providing players should improve
atleast BSNL is cheap ,others are priced higher and take us for a ride

- - - Updated - - -

why just BSNL, I think all Telecom and Service Providing players should improve
atleast BSNL is cheap ,others are priced higher and take us for a ride


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jun 15, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> why just BSNL, I think all Telecom and Service Providing players should improve
> atleast BSNL is cheap ,others are priced higher and take us for a ride
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


+1 to that.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2015)

There is a subsection for Internet and WWW threads.

- - - Updated - - -

Just to add.

There are a couple of reasons why the internet is pretty much crap in India. First of all, the govt. exercises strict control on the bandwidth and the spectrum is not freely provided for the companies to use. Therefore many have to resort to maximizing the utilization of what they have got and try to extract as much profit from that as possible. That results in reduction in bandwidth as more and more subscribers get connections.

Plus, the whole infrastructure is pretty much crap and routing is hopelessly inefficient. Pinging a server in Delhi from Maharashtra will give you a ping of 130 ms, while pinging a server in Singapore is only 100 ms.

If we want better internet in India, the whole infrastructure will have to be overhauled.


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jun 15, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> There is a subsection for Internet and WWW threads.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



i know,but is this how we should remain quiet?well there might be some other country who have been somewhat in our condition in 1980's and have improved? seriously the drawbacks of this kind of infrastructure are serious,you see? with this fluctuating connection i can't even use telnet so good? and the world is shifting into cloud infrastructure,and for bsnl it takes 15 min to download a WinRar software .
overall being silent and let it go isn't the solution to this?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2015)

We need politicos who remotely understand technology and networking, only then something can be done about this.

Plus, while overhauling the country's infrastructure, many of the babus will eat up the funds to be used for upgrading the infrastructure. Resulting in a poor upgrade too.

Such is life.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 15, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> There is a subsection for Internet and WWW threads.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



that doesnt explain why even living in the heart of a city like Mumbai,gives me sub par internet which doesnt give advertised speeds
if they cant give those speeds,dont charge for speeds which you cant provide or dont advertise it and mislead
thats the first issue


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 16, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> There is a subsection for Internet and WWW threads.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Not a valid reason routing isnt the problem judging by that all cities in india should be planned and reconstruct,proper internet is a far thing


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 16, 2015)

If BSNL can give 4 mbps (40 GB FUP)/ 1 mbps (post FUP) unlimited for Rs 611/month in Hyderabad, they must give 512 kbps unlimited in all other circles for Rs 50/month.



- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> why just BSNL, I think all Telecom and Service Providing players should improve
> atleast BSNL is cheap ,others are priced higher and take us for a ride



They aren't better than private ISPs when they keep ripping us off.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2015)

FUP is the cancer that destroys civilizations.. burn it with fire


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 16, 2015)

Zz why you people keep *****ing...  It's India discuss as much as you want, nothing will affect the officials,  have seen many threads like this in past,  and I am sure nothing will be happening in near future alai,  the max they will do is set minimum speed to 1 mbps instead of 512kbps and 90% crowd  will be satisfied with it....


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 16, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If BSNL can give 4 mbps (40 GB FUP)/ 1 mbps (post FUP) unlimited for Rs 611/month in Hyderabad, they must give 512 kbps unlimited in all other circles for Rs 50/month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im not defending them but private isps do the same nonsense but charge more


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jun 17, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Im not defending them but private isps do the same nonsense but charge more


This is true, at least they charge you less than other companies...


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 17, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Im not defending them but private isps do the same nonsense but charge more



true but that more charge gets reflected in almost zero downtime and very good customer care (talking about airtel in lucknow, using their service since 2006).
not a very good cc experience of tata docomo and an ok experience of mts (both wireless)


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 17, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> true but that more charge gets reflected in almost zero downtime and very good customer care (talking about airtel in lucknow, using their service since 2006).
> not a very good cc experience of tata docomo and an ok experience of mts (both wireless)



thats purely luck im afraid
I have Airtel 50mbps in our office(need it to support the entire network)
very poor service and overpriced
we applied to get it discontinued but since the last 2 months,they havent even bothered to respond,finally we just stopped paying them to force terminate
Im from Mumbai


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jun 17, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> thats purely luck im afraid
> I have Airtel 50mbps in our office(need it to support the entire network)
> very poor service and overpriced
> we applied to get it discontinued but since the last 2 months,they havent even bothered to respond,finally we just stopped paying them to force terminate
> Im from Mumbai



Don't know about commercial connections. But, I here in meerut have been using airtel wireless from 2008 for personal use. And I have to admit that there customer service is better than most and usually the downtimes are quite low. But, the only thing I hate about airtel are there high charges. We pay Rs1150/-month for 1Mbps till 9GB and then 512kbps unlimited. 

There plans do suck big time. I hope some one like hathway or any other ISP provider give them a ****ing competition so that they improve there internet plans.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 17, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Don't know about commercial connections. But, I here in meerut have been using airtel wireless from 2008 for personal use. And I have to admit that there customer service is better than most and usually the downtimes are quite low. But, the only thing I hate about airtel are there high charges. We pay Rs1150/-month for 1Mbps till 9GB and then 512kbps unlimited.
> 
> There plans do suck big time. I hope some one like hathway or any other ISP provider give them a ****ing competition so that they improve there internet plans.



yeah its purely regional
heck even in Mumbai,some ISPs provide good service in one area and bad in another


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 18, 2015)

i am in Lucknow. had 3 connections since 2006 in my office. initially there were problems but that later got solved and the network was damn solid with almost zero down time. 
got a connection in 2008 at my home. once had a problem of cable cut. it took 2 days to resolve as there was some communication gap.
asked them to get it disconnected in 2010 as i shifted and they did not had wires in that area. took almost a month and half but i got a waiver of a month.
got a connection in 2013 again as i shifted and no problems till now. 
and this is no luck. every one who uses / has used a broadband connection here says the same. 

have seen lot many BSNL users since 2006 and almost all of them cry like anything. one guy once said - *JAB *yeh chalta hai to isse badhiya kuch nahin. (no connection is better *WHEN *it works.)
every single of them says - there is no CC.
i myself wanted to get one but the sales team never came though they keep advertising / sending sms that you just sms us / call us and we will start the process specially when you are a bsnl user ( i am a BSNL post paid mobile user since august 2003 ).
may be it is area specific but the attitude here is PATHETIC. despite having all papers and fee those morons keep saying one thing or another but did not activate ISD facility on my mobile. this stupid thing is there when i categorically told them i can buy a pre-paid card and start using ISD on it right now. their reply was - as you wish.
i asked vodafone people to give me a connection with ISD and i got one next day with ISD facility activated, even got some 3 hours free isd minutes over the period.
that is why when ever some says BSNL, i say - Jai Ho!



kkn13 said:


> thats purely luck im afraid
> I have Airtel 50mbps in our office(need it to support the entire network)
> very poor service and overpriced
> we applied to get it discontinued but since the last 2 months,they havent even bothered to respond,finally we just stopped paying them to force terminate
> Im from Mumbai



- - - Updated - - -

i almost got that one but then supreme court decision came and they stopped selling 3g connections here  the stupid sales guy got a good bashing from seniors as he got late by a day and then they were asked to stop.



REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Don't know about commercial connections. But, I here in meerut have been using airtel wireless from 2008 for personal use. And I have to admit that there customer service is better than most and usually the downtimes are quite low. But, the only thing I hate about airtel are there high charges. We pay Rs1150/-month for 1Mbps till 9GB and then 512kbps unlimited.
> 
> There plans do suck big time. I hope some one like hathway or any other ISP provider give them a ****ing competition so that they improve there internet plans.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 19, 2015)

So, I came across Speedzone: *speedzone.co/

Anybody using it? Planning to switch to it next month onwards.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 23, 2015)

Anti BSNL thread. I'm all in.



SaiyanGoku said:


> If BSNL can give 4 mbps (40 GB FUP)/ 1 mbps (post FUP) unlimited for Rs 611/month in Hyderabad, they must give 512 kbps unlimited in all other circles for Rs 50/month.


+1 this


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 23, 2015)

I have been using MTNL Broadband from around 2007-2008 and it is ****.. Been using the 512 Kbps bandwidth braodband connection forever now but i hardly get the promised download speeds..

Plus the Customer Service representatives seem to be old aunties who have simply no idea about what the complaint is and the course of action.. talking to them gets to my nerves.. Been trying to get my broadband plan changed since the last two days but all in vain..

_|_ MTNL..


----------

